# Plaque Off



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

has anyone used this product

Plaque OFF for pets - Naturally prevents gum disease, plaque build-up and bad breath WITHOUT brushing


----------



## Rasco (May 16, 2012)

I current use it on all my dogs except for the puppy. I can honestly say it works! It helped tremendously with my Rasco's breath. I don't believe it is a end all fix all product but it definitely helps... Takes a week or two but you should see the plaque start to loosen and come off...


----------

